
A Practical Guide to Launching a Product on the Internet - qabilzahari
https://howtolaunch.fyi
======
qabilzahari
Hey guys. I've been marketing a product of mine called One Profile as an indie
maker/solo-dev/solo-entrepreneur/first-time founder for over 6 months now and
have since picked up a number of practical and useful tips on product-
launching.

Along my journey, I managed to get to #1 product of the day on Product Hunt.
When I first started, I was kinda clueless about where to start and how to get
my product noticed. So, here's a free practical guide for anyone who needs
some help in getting their product noticed in this hella competitive space of
product making.

All the best!

